# Hill Hold Assist



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Only ever driven one car with this which was a MK7 Golf R does it work the same in the TT/TTS ie press the brake pedal past a certain point when stopping and it activates HHA?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## jonh (Dec 6, 2014)

Hill hold is standard and is not the same as hold assist which is an option.

Hill hold automatically holds the car on a hill for a couple of seconds when you take your foot off the brake or release the parking brake and gives you time to accelerate so the car wont roll.

Hold assist is an extra option, activated with a button and will then automatically hold the brakes on every time you brake to a stop . It's released when you accelerate away, apply the parking brake or switch it off with the button.

Works well, especially with S-tronic, I always have it active (remembers the last setting even when re-starting the engine) worth the extra £90 IMO.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Great thank you!

I was impressed with it in the DSG R I test drove, so I've spec'd it on the S Tronic TTS I've ordered


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

My last car, a Merc, had hill hold which would prevent rolling back, but would creep forward unles the hill was reasonably steep. HHA holds you, up or down, and works brilliantly.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Only activated this for the first time a couple of days ago and there's no turning back now as its great, especially in stop start traffic.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

StevesTTS said:


> My last car, a Merc, had hill hold which would prevent rolling back, but would creep forward unles the hill was reasonably steep. HHA holds you, up or down, and works brilliantly.


You need to give the brake a further press down once stopped to activate on Mercs. Mine always held ok in HOLD mode without ever creeping (that sounds a bit weird :lol: )


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Mr R said:


> StevesTTS said:
> 
> 
> > My last car, a Merc, had hill hold which would prevent rolling back, but would creep forward unles the hill was reasonably steep. HHA holds you, up or down, and works brilliantly.
> ...


Yes, my Merc the same, rock solid, and "HOLD" would come on in the dash. I test drove a BMW Z4 (current model) and got stuck at lights when applying the handbrake as you had to (IIRC) touch the brake pedal to release the handbrake before applying the gas, I eventually worked out!
Not going to get away very fast with that set up, especially against a Merc where I just put my foot on the gas and away I went.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Yip, I even remember collecting my Z4 almost 6 years ago and asking the sales person if the electric handbrake would release when I tried to drive away... all that happens is that you get a big red warning sign and bong sound!


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Mr R said:


> You need to give the brake a further press down once stopped to activate on Mercs


Damn, I only had the car 4 years :lol: Never noticed a HOLD sign and the salesperson didn't mention it. Sounds like the Audi is a better system though.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Am I being thick here? When I stop on an incline with the S-tronic in D, the engine engages stop/start mode as its being held on the brake. When I release the brake to go, the car starts and, well, goes... No rollback nothing. I've tried it on a steep incline and it still doesn't roll back. I don't believe I've got HA unless it's standard on the TTS either.

So my question is, where's the value?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

With HHA you can take your foot off the brake and it will still hold the car.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> So my question is, where's the value?


As good an explanation as any:

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/hi ... st.184536/


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Indeed! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 

Forgot about this bit _"It also automatically applies the full parking brake when you remove your seatbelt or switch off the ignition, with a red handbrake indicator lamp on the dash. In fact, it removes the need to use the parking brake switch entirely as it automates the whole process. "_


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Mr R said:


> Indeed! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Forgot about this bit _"It also automatically applies the full parking brake when you remove your seatbelt or switch off the ignition, with a red handbrake indicator lamp on the dash. In fact, it removes the need to use the parking brake switch entirely as it automates the whole process. "_


Ah I see. It wouldn't suit me though as I never use the h/brake (leaving it in gear or park) due to the inconsistent use of the car. I find that when there is heavy rain or having washed the car, leaving it for more than a few days tends to rust the pads to the discs causing high spots.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

StevesTTS said:


> by StevesTTS » 22 Jul 2015 08:58
> Mr R wrote:
> You need to give the brake a further press down once stopped to activate on Mercs
> 
> Damn, I only had the car 4 years Never noticed a HOLD sign and the salesperson didn't mention it. Sounds like the Audi is a better system though.


I found this out by accident on my SLK. Having had the car 6 months I just happened to press hard on the brake pedal whilst trying to get a key out of my pocket whilst sat at traffic lights and noticed the "Hold" light up on the dash. I used it all the time after that and is the reason I specced Hill Hold Assist on the TT!!


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Such a better system, I got out of my partners A3 thinking I'd flicked the parking brake and after turning the car to find I hadn't when I started rolling forward as I was getting out. Ridiculous to have an electro mechanical handbrake that doesn't apply automatically when turning the car off!

Quick question as I've never owned an S Tronic, so when people are sat in traffic/stop/start traffic is it ok to just engage HHA and leave the car in drive?

Thanks


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Yep. Takes a bit of a leap of faith to take your foot off the brake if you are sat there for a while but you will not go anywhere until you press the accelerator again.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

The electronic handbrake does the exact same thing so why pay the extra £90.00 quid, go figure.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,a trinket for the idle


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

StevesTTS said:


> Yep. Takes a bit of a leap of faith to take your foot off the brake if you are sat there for a while but you will not go anywhere until you press the accelerator again.


I always imagined myself sitting at traffic lights, car being held automatically, not touching the brake pedal and then go to lean into the back seat for something, hit the throttle accidentally and the car moves forward by itself. As you say requires a bit of trust in the system. 



leopard said:


> Yep,a trinket for the idle


 :lol:


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Stop/start? What's that? :wink:

I always keep my TTS in D when stopped. It will roll back on a steep hill in D, but that's what the handbrake is for, remember?

Seriously though The Merc "Hold" system was very good. But I always checked "Hold" had illuminated before taking my foot off the brake pedal.


----------

